# Hello from Manitowoc WI



## MsBlackwolf (Oct 19, 2010)

Waves Hello from NE WI!


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Welcome! 

I never heard of a lye water boil, but then again I am also new last year..... Myself, I would probably air it out in the sun and also know that the bees clean up equipment and lay down a layer of propolis. Also, keep in mind that some things inside of the hives are not good for the bees, so be careful. I'm sure someone that knows will be able to speak on the lye issue. Don't some dip their equipment in beeswax?

Bee sure to check out the Bush Bee Farm website, also.

Your handle looks familiar from a fishing website.........might that be you?


----------



## ArkansasBK (Mar 5, 2011)

I personally would not use the lye. Just air them out good in the sun. The scent that remains can't possibly be worse than the inside of a rotten hollow tree!!


----------



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

Welcome, neighbor! A lot of mine smell like mouse turds, once the bees are in them it goes away fast. Not sure if you're familiar with what lye can do, be careful!


----------



## Roland (Dec 14, 2008)

Hello from S.E. Wisconsin. Boiling frames in lye after breaking out the old comb was standard operating procedure before installing new foundation in old combs.
Lye is now hard to find. It will make the wax turn a little soapy. 

Roland


----------



## Jesse (May 15, 2006)

Welcome to the site - always good to have new beekeepers in the hobby, especially from Wisconsin. Lots of questions and their solutions can be found on this site. I hope your first season is a successful one.

Jesse


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, lye is dangerous and overkill. Bleach water and a good rinse is effective and less toxic. Airing everything in the sun should be the last part of any treatment and is pretty good on its own.


----------



## Bucksnort (Feb 6, 2011)

hello from your neighbor to the south.


----------



## Tappert (Nov 25, 2008)

sevenmmm...WELCOME, from a fellow beekeeper in Lake Geneva. Manitowoc is one of our favorite WI towns with the Maritime Museum, shoreline and all. We seem to come through your town every couple of years or so.

I agree with AmericasBeekeeper and others that bleach is probably better than lye. And all you need is a capful of bleach to about a gallon of water. Make sure you air out the hive parts well.

David


----------



## bigeddie (Feb 19, 2008)

The bees will clean that stuff up better than you can.

Good luck and welcome.


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks all. I can't wait for those first nucs!


----------

